

Experimental OpenCL Voxel Rendering via Clojure REPL (2013) - jonnybgood
https://github.com/thi-ng/raymarchcl

======
foxhill
seeing this made me excited - OpenCL is my thing - and i wanted to get into it
and see if i could make it faster (this is also my thing)

whilst there are certainly opportunities for optimisation in the kernel code
alone, the fact that the host code is clojure makes it hard for me to get
involved. i don't have the time to learn it at the moment, and such, i don't
think i can offer that much to this project..!

what makes it doubly frustrating is that clojure is one of those languages
that i've been really meaning to learn.

also, the image quality of these renders is awesome.

